

Ask YC: Best start up incubators - deltapoint

Of course there is Y Combinator. What are the other top incubators? What makes them stand out?
======
JimEngland
I have not really researched these into depth just yet, but you should check
out the following links:

<http://www.techstars.org/>

<http://www.iwalphalab.org/default.aspx>

------
radley
[http://www.strombergschickens.com/products/basic_incubators....](http://www.strombergschickens.com/products/basic_incubators.php)

------
ktom
here is one from vancouver, if you are canadian

<http://blog.bootuplabs.com/>

i don't know much about them personally (ie: i have not actually signed up for
funding from them).

